# Gas leak from carb vent tube



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Toro Powerlite 38172. Tecumseh carb. 
Cause/Fix for it? Thanks


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Notes said:


> Toro Powerlite 38172. Tecumseh carb.
> Cause/Fix for it? Thanks


if fuel is dripping when you turn the fuel on and not when you prime it.

most likely either the needle is not seating properly in the seat (could be dirt or gunk buildup, The float is stuck or the float has a hole in it and has filled with gas. 


removal and cleaning of the carburetor would be the first step in chasing down this problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Before going inside you may want to try using Seafoam® in it. It should dissolve any gunk and run it through. Give it a little time to work.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've seen where there's a tiny breather hole near the very top of the carb. If it gets plugged, fuel will fill the carb but it's air bound because the breather is clogged. It'll blow fuel out the jet inside.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is it you are calling a vent tube ??

Is it the emulsion tube circled in red ??


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep. That’s the tube. Put in a new needle/seat and delivered it. It still gets a little gas coming out of it when you prime it, but can’t do anything about it now as it’s 250 miles away from here. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Notes said:


> It still gets a little gas coming out of it when you prime it


Thats not unusual. Sounds like you are all set.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the help. Now to wait for the snow next weekend - maybe.


----------

